# Michelle (Tanja Thomas) freizügig anlässlich der Präsentation ihres neuen Albums - My Passion - Köln, 2006 x59 (Update 2)



## NAFFTIE (28 Feb. 2010)

Michelle alias Tanja Thomas 




​


----------



## Weltenbummler (28 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Michelle Ex-Schlagersängerin 1x oops*

Ein sehr schöner Busen.


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Michelle Ex-Schlagersängerin 1x oops*

Hübsches Pic :thx: dir


----------



## chichy (28 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Michelle Ex-Schlagersängerin 6x oops kleines update +5*



NAFFTIE schrieb:


> Michelle alias Tanja Thomas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thx: NAFFTIE.
fein:hearts: kleines update.:drip:


----------



## 743897 (28 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Michelle Ex-Schlagersängerin 1x oops*

Hot =)


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Michelle Ex-Schlagersängerin 1x oops*

Nettes Update chichy :thx:


----------



## NAFFTIE (28 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Michelle Ex-Schlagersängerin 1x oops*

fein gemacht chichy  nettes update


----------



## chichy (28 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Michelle Ex-Schlagersängerin 1x oops*



NAFFTIE schrieb:


> fein gemacht chichy  nettes update



danke Nafftie,

dein Bild ist aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.
:WOW:


----------



## Billy68 (28 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Michelle Ex-Schlagersängerin 1x oops*

singen ist soooooooo schön


----------



## Leecher (28 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Michelle Ex-Schlagersängerin 7x oops Update*



NAFFTIE schrieb:


> Michelle alias Tanja Thomas



Michelle (* 15. Februar 1972 in Villingen-Schwenningen; bürgerlich Tanja Shitawey, geb. Hewer) ist eine deutsche Schlagersängerin.


----------



## Leecher (28 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Michelle Ex-Schlagersängerin 7x oops Update*

Update +52 HQ (Sängerin Tanja Thomas (GER) freizügig anlässlich der Präsentation ihres neuen Albums - My Passion - in Köln,)



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Uploaded with IIIUploader


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Michelle Ex-Schlagersängerin 7x oops Update*

Bei dir muss alles mehr sein 
:thx: dir Leecher für das kleine Update


----------



## NAFFTIE (28 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Michelle Ex-Schlagersängerin 7x oops Update*

super Leecher :thumbup: danke fürs nette update


----------



## mc-hammer (28 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Michelle Ex-Schlagersängerin 7x oops Update*

DANKE! für einen wunderschönen busen


----------



## CmdData (28 Feb. 2010)

Da macht Musik doch gleich noch mehr Spaß. :thumbup:


----------



## strike300 (28 Feb. 2010)

entweder man zeigt oder man lässt es. das überklben hätte sie sich sparen können denn das versaut alles. sieht aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. sorry


----------



## Mooeeeee (28 Feb. 2010)

Danke:thumbup:


----------



## DRAGO (28 Feb. 2010)

mega heiss - vielen dank


----------



## solo (1 März 2010)

tolle bilder.


----------



## frosch9999 (1 März 2010)

nette aussicht


----------



## gunther (1 März 2010)

schöner snapshot danke


----------



## biber22 (1 März 2010)

Danke für Michelle!


----------



## zwockel (1 März 2010)

Sind ja mal hübsche Einsichten DANKE


----------



## Ewald (2 März 2010)

[Danke sehr schöne:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## winniethekid (2 März 2010)

wowwwwwwwwwww....ne echt geile braut..... :thumbup:


----------



## Hummer (2 März 2010)

hi

schönes bild:thumbup:

da wär ich gern mal klebeband


----------



## roli473 (2 März 2010)

Vielen Dank, SUUUUPER Pics! 

Ich stelle mir grad vor, wie die arme das Klebeband wieder abzieht....


----------



## ychtos (2 März 2010)

Ihre Musik ist ja nicht so mein Ding. Aber das Styling hier ist meines Erachtens das Beste von ihr überhaupt! Nicht nur das nette Outfit sondern vor allem das Makeup und die Haare finde ich richtig klasse! Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder von Michelle!


----------



## Spiderschwein (2 März 2010)

Besten Dank!!! Sehr nice


----------



## TTranslator (3 März 2010)

Vielen Dank für die pics.
Und Danke an die Herstellerfirma des nicht so ganz haftenden Klebebands ;-))


----------



## Punisher (3 März 2010)

Irgendwann versagt selbst Teppich-Klebeband


----------



## rfeldt (3 März 2010)

prima bilder und aussichten:thumbup:


----------



## Bombastic66 (4 März 2010)

Tolle Fotos, nur das schwarze Isolierband basst
absolut nicht zur Farbe des Hosenanzugs...


----------



## Karlvonundzu (4 März 2010)

:thx: für die Bilder von Michelle


----------



## sircarlos (4 März 2010)

nice, vielen dank dafür!!!


----------



## flr21 (3 Mai 2010)

sexy einblick


----------



## kermitx7 (4 Mai 2010)

strike300 schrieb:


> entweder man zeigt oder man lässt es. das überklben hätte sie sich sparen können denn das versaut alles. sieht aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. sorry



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## jcfnb (7 Mai 2010)

so ein hammer busen, sehr sexy, danke:WOW:


----------



## matthias_m (7 Mai 2010)

sweet


----------



## desert_fox (8 Mai 2010)

ich mag solche oops !!!


----------



## Sabby (8 Mai 2010)

Danke


----------



## SchlauSchlau (9 Mai 2010)

Danke


----------



## moadib (9 Mai 2010)

Sehr geil. Ich finde, wenn das mit dem Singen nicht mehr so läuft, sollte sie mal einen Porno drehen. :thumbup:


----------



## Bobby35 (9 Mai 2010)

Niiiiiippeeelll  danke!


----------



## sixkiller666 (10 Mai 2010)

dank euch für die bilder von michelle


----------



## G3GTSp (19 Mai 2010)

danke für die Heißen Bilder von sexy Michelle


----------



## hashman1984 (23 Mai 2010)

danke tolle bilder


----------



## dida (23 Mai 2010)

tolles bild danke


----------



## porom (1 Juni 2010)

Ganz klarer Fall von Klebebandversagen!


----------



## Franklin (1 Juni 2010)

nice:thumbup:


----------



## sundancer24 (1 Juni 2010)

Thx


----------



## ede12 (1 Juni 2010)

Tolle s Bild Vielen Dank


----------



## TTranslator (16 Juni 2010)

Danke an alle für die tollen pics.
Hätte sie vernünftiges Klebeband genommen (doppelseitig), wären wir um die schönen pics gekommen.


----------



## teoteo (17 Juni 2010)

Toll, vielen Dank!


----------



## broxi (18 Juni 2010)

NAFFTIE schrieb:


> Michelle alias Tanja Thomas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hübsch


----------



## scordalus (19 Juni 2010)

man man man diese schlager-torte!!! immer wieder heiß


----------



## Bacchus69 (19 Juni 2010)

Super, die Maus


----------



## Giorgio (15 Sep. 2010)

SUPER; EINFACH KLASSE !!!

Gio


----------



## PeteConrad (24 Apr. 2011)

Danke dafür!


----------



## hulkster2001 (17 Mai 2011)

thx!


----------



## blablahans (17 Mai 2011)

Dankesehr!


----------



## WASSERGEIST (18 Mai 2011)

:WOW: o je,was für eine Frau.....


----------



## eisman (18 Mai 2011)

super frau..einfach sexy


----------



## cerkez35 (18 Mai 2011)

klasse bilder thanks


----------



## manyou (18 Mai 2011)

tolles bild


----------



## posemuckel (19 Mai 2011)

Oh Mann, sind das geile Pics.


----------



## dooley12 (15 Feb. 2012)

danke für die michelle


----------



## Jone (2 Juli 2012)

Sensationelle Bilder - Danke für die heiße Michelle :thx:


----------



## katerkarlo (3 Juli 2012)

eifach Super - Tolle Figur - Danke Michelle


----------



## chini72 (3 Juli 2012)

DANKE für sexy Michelle!!
BITTE mehr von ihr!!


----------



## phprazor (3 Juli 2012)

woww .... sehr geil !! Danke.


----------



## mixman (4 Juli 2012)

Super Danke


----------



## kangaroo (6 Nov. 2012)

wen interessiert da noch die musik ?


----------



## federchen (6 Nov. 2012)

Danke,einfach gei die Alte:WOW:


----------



## Josef84 (6 Nov. 2012)

mit tesa wäre das nicht passiert 
:thx: für die schönen einsichten


----------



## der-commander2000 (6 Nov. 2012)

TOP ! Immer wieder schön ...


----------



## adiga (6 Nov. 2012)

danke hier fuer immer toll


----------



## andreasjakesch84 (6 Nov. 2012)

Danke schön :thx:


----------



## DirtyHarry33 (7 Nov. 2012)

schöne Bilder


----------



## ConradGo (29 Juli 2013)

Danke für die Pics !!!


----------



## teddy05 (29 Juli 2013)

stück! :thx::thumbup:


----------



## brons (30 Juli 2013)

nicht schlecht


----------



## sleepwalker84 (31 Juli 2013)

Super Ups!


----------



## cappi1999 (9 Aug. 2013)

sehr sexy, danke fürs posten


----------



## memphis90 (9 Aug. 2013)

Super Bild! :thx:


----------



## WildWolff (9 Aug. 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Sehr nettes Bild
Thx


----------



## Thomas111 (9 Aug. 2013)

Ach, das wollte die doch bestimmt gar nicht die Pressegeile!!!
Aber nette Arbeit, danke!


----------



## xNairolfx (9 Aug. 2013)

Hihi, nette Aussicht. Dankesehr!


----------



## superfan2000 (8 Okt. 2013)

Michelle ist ein richtig geiles Schlagerluder.


----------



## geilersteffen (8 Okt. 2013)

superfan2000 schrieb:


> Michelle ist ein richtig geiles Schlagerluder.



Da hat er recht!!!


----------



## teevau (8 Okt. 2013)

die kommt doch auch nicht klar, aufhören mit Musik
wieder anfangen und zwischendurch mal nen Kind werfen


----------



## CBB (8 Okt. 2013)

gibt kein halten mehr


----------



## Bowes (19 Okt. 2013)

DANKE! für einen wunderschönen Bilder.


----------



## vultur (19 Okt. 2013)

long time ago


----------



## caught (20 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Michelle Ex-Schlagersängerin 7x oops Update*



Rolli schrieb:


> Bei dir muss alles mehr sein
> :thx: dir Leecher für das kleine Update



wirklich nette Einsichten ....


----------



## ilovelegs (30 Nov. 2013)

Ja wie geil sie ist


----------



## jollyroga (15 Dez. 2013)

vielen Dank


----------



## superfan2000 (1 Jan. 2014)

Michelle ist Sex pur.


----------



## emilneuer (1 Jan. 2014)

nice pictures...


----------



## martini99 (2 Jan. 2014)

Schöne Bilder. DANKE.


----------



## zahnseide (2 Jan. 2014)

Tolle Bilder, vielen Dank, die "Blitzer" waren bestimmt Absicht.


----------



## Rudolf (4 Jan. 2014)

Tolle Einblicke


----------



## Lummerland (4 Jan. 2014)

Schöner Blitzer...


----------



## igory (6 Jan. 2014)

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## lgflatron (12 Jan. 2014)

da hilft auch das tape nix


----------



## nofear1978 (13 Jan. 2014)

Nett anzuschauen ist sie ja! Danke für den Post!


----------



## jrb3 (1 März 2014)

Danke schön netter Anblick


----------



## Eistee0071 (11 Mai 2014)

traumfrau:thx:


----------



## Reingucker (17 Juni 2014)

schön abgeklebt, falls was passiert


----------



## rotmarty (17 Juni 2014)

Geile Titten,die sie da vorstreckt!


----------



## lonewolf2014 (19 Juni 2014)

Lecker Mädsche!


----------



## chilly (21 Juni 2014)

:thx::thumbup::thumbup::thumbupanke:WOW:


----------



## Rantanplan (13 Juni 2017)

Mega hot die Frau....


----------



## Spitzbub (31 Aug. 2017)

Oops....hübsch


----------



## Tittelelli (31 Aug. 2017)

hat doch im Playboy schon alles zur Schau gestellt


----------



## razorracer (31 Aug. 2017)

sehr gut in Form


----------



## madhatter (5 Sep. 2017)

some sloppy taping there.. not that i mind


----------



## bavarese (24 Sep. 2017)

scharfes outfit


----------



## erich (28 Jan. 2018)

Super Dinger!


----------



## Scania1989 (28 Jan. 2018)

danke vielmals wenn auch schon älter


----------



## Rambo (29 Jan. 2018)

Danke für die hübsche Michelle!
:thx::thumbup:


----------



## FischerFan (11 Aug. 2020)

Besten Dank


----------



## [email protected] (12 Aug. 2020)

Hübsche Frau ,danke für das update tolle Bilder


----------



## ax-al (30 Aug. 2020)

Ist schon etwas älter.


----------

